# I'm a little hesitant, but why not...



## Edgen (Sep 23, 2004)

I'm definitely not to the point where you guys are and I'm a little nervous posting my work here in fears that it'll be ripped apart (which I've found most forums with musicians tend to do..)

"News Room"
http://music.edgen.com/edgen_newsroom.mp3

Its got an olympic feel and probably that stereotypical conservitive news room feel.

My system isn't the best in the world. Still running win98 with gs2.5 and it can't keep up with the samples so you'll hear it click a time or two.

nuff of the that. If this goes well.. perhaps I'll post another one for review.

/j


----------



## adamfrechette (Sep 23, 2004)

I like the mix it is pretty good, but things can't be loud all the time. Also, you need a memorable theme even if it is just for a newsroom theme. But overall I like it.


----------



## Edgen (Sep 23, 2004)

and for the 'quietness'....

http://music.edgen.com/edgen_sixteen.mp3


its a good loop track for relaxin' 

thanks for the input Adam!

/j


----------



## DeOlivier (Sep 23, 2004)

Just visited your website - it looks incredible!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 23, 2004)

Edgen said:


> its a good loop track for relaxin'
> 
> /j



so true... I even forgot to get my coffee 

What libs are you using there? (I'm looking for atmospheric sounds & electronic sounding or heavily processed drumsounds - staying giga).


----------



## Edgen (Sep 23, 2004)

PrinceFrog said:


> sheesh - no need to be hesitant - you're stuff sounds cool and your websites rock
> 
> pf




ya know.. there's times where I look at you guys' work and music and think.. "There's no way I'd ever make it out here".. I give up, and go back to web work and pushing pixels. ( at www.allmediastudios.com ) and then I browse the web and see all those kickass guys making unbelievable flash to backend php/dynamic/wowa. and then I think.. "Damn, i suck at that too.". I try my luck at other artforms, and eventually end back at music. Its like a weird cycle.

I think I want to stick with music... but pleasing everyone is like hitting a nail on a head. Some heads are just smaller than others. The guys here just happen to be the ones with small ..... uh.. you know what I mean.



/j


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 23, 2004)

Heh Justin - one sure method to failure is to try to please everybody - it ain't gonna happen. Since the individual is his own worst critic I suppose the best approach is to try to please oneself. Getting honest feedback is really important. 

We can always improve. Craig is part of really interesting compositional movement called Equal Interval System - something I would like to explore first-hand. Check out this thread:

http://www.sanctusangelis.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=119

Check out Craig's comps as well as Danny Pelfrey's :shock: 

The reason I'm bringing this up is that I believe this method may be part of the key to unlocking truly original works depending upon which composer takes advantage of it.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Sep 23, 2004)

Hear, hear, Fredrick. I'm with ya on that.

But anyway, I listened to your compo's, Justin. Very cool! Newsroom lacks dynamics for my taste other than that very nice writing!

Sixteen is very sweet indeed. I like it very much. Keep that up as well.

Take care,
-Sid.


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 8, 2016)

The link didn't work for me.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Oct 8, 2016)

Desire Inspires said:


> The link didn't work for me.



date


----------



## Morodiene (Oct 8, 2016)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> date


Wonder if he ever made in the music field...


----------



## mc_deli (Oct 8, 2016)

Gabriel Oliveira said:


> date


I'm busy tonight, sorry


----------



## mac (Oct 8, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Wonder if he ever made in the music field...



Judging by his current site, he seems to be doing pretty well!


----------



## Desire Inspires (Oct 8, 2016)

mac said:


> Judging by his current site, he seems to be doing pretty well!


Good for him. At least we know it ends well.


----------

